# Ultegra DI-2 best price?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

anyone seen anything cheaper than ebay for the upgrade kit,its $1100,looks like it includes everything,no hurry ,I put 7900 on there a few months ago.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Existing thread here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/shimano/ultegra-di-2-best-price-300024.html#post4266534


----------

